# Tango the Tegu



## Er1c (Jan 14, 2016)

Tango is a 7(estimated) month old Argentine Black & White Tegu. I've had him since August 1st and he's completely tamed down, super friendly.
First day 



2 months in 



3 months in 



5 months in


(Btw if anyone owns a tegu I was wondering if he is really small for his age, cause all the people I ask on Instagram say he's 1/2 the size he should be)


----------



## MPRC (Jan 14, 2016)

He is beautiful. I love Tegus. Someday I'll have the time for another large lizard.


----------



## Er1c (Jan 14, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> He is beautiful. I love Tegus. Someday I'll have the time for another large lizard.


Thank you!


----------



## dmmj (Jan 14, 2016)

Great looking tegu


----------

